# [SOLVED] Abit AV8 board



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

In the process of downloading Norton 2008 the computer was inadvertantly shut off during GoBack's deleting of files. Now I cannot get the computer to boot nor can I access the BIOS. Ugh! Also, I have a power on problem the board shows the following codes: 8.3., 9.C., and 9.F.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

What model computer do you have/what are the specs?


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

MB Abit AV8 AMD Athlon 2.182 MHz, 2 GIG mem, 3 SCSI HDs


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

What are the exact symptoms you experience when you turn on the computer. Be specific.


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

After depressing the Start button there is a momentary flicker of the CD drive and pilot light on the front panel then an audible beep and silence. While watching the startup process I oberve than the CPU fan starts for a moment and the MB codes mentioned.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

I would start by swapping out the RAM. First re-seat each stick. Then, try running with one stick, then the other.


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Tried that and no luck. Forgot to mention, it makes two beeps.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

No way you can boot to safe mode??? Quite possibly memory, did you check your manual for the correct slot for only 1 stick of memory?


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Actually, I seem to have two problems. One is the matter of starting the computer at all. The second is when I could previously start it I could get the screen that allowed for boot options, such as safe mode but using the mouse or key it could not be selected. And, yes, I installed each stick of memory in DIMM 1 and called for in the manual. The first issue was an ongoing problem for quite some time. Sometimes it would start with one or a couple of depressions of the start button then on others it required many to finally get it to "take".


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Can you get in to the Bios setup menu?


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

No, I cannot get the thing to run. It makes a couple of beeps, the fan on the cpu spins momentarily, I get a series of codes on the MB; 8.3., 9.C., and 9.F. and all's quiet. Grrrr! I don't think the issues are linked. The startup issue started first quite some time ago (it's my wife's computer and she's been dealing wilth it). The matter of actually allowing me to get into the Bios setup is new after she tried to download the 2008 Norton stuff and the removal of some GoBack was interrupted.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Try clearing the cmos.


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Are you speaking of the cmos battery?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

In the award BIOS, any code other than one long beep and then two short beeps usually indicates a problem with the RAM. If you only have one stick, see if you can obtain another stick. The on-screen error codes could be telling the location of the of the error (bank, column, row, etc.) as well.

To clear the CMOS, either set the Clr_CMOS jumper to pins 2 & 3 for a few seconds, then set it back. You can also (at the same time is sometimes necessary) remove the CMOS battery for 20 mins.


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

I have a CMOS clearing header which is set to Normal (Default) and the other setting is Clear CMOS. Could this be of any use?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Move the jumper block to Clear CMOS for a few seconds and then back.

Do you have other memory you can test?


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

I moved the jumper to the clear position for about fifteen seconds then replaced on normal. No change.

I have only the two sticks of DIMM and I've removed both of them replaced each in the first slot with no luck.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Have you tried moving one to the second slot to see if you got a different POST Code?


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Took the first stick out and left the second in. Got the same code series.


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

I noticed in my manual that to properly empty the CMOS the jumper should be left off for one minute. I also removed the power plugs from the MB and removed the battery. I still get the same POST codes. Ugh! What next?


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

I replaced the PSU and now the computer appears to boot but gives the message; CMOS Checksum error - Defaults loaded. So far so good, but, the keyboard will not work and it is locked at that screen. I cannot enter the BIOS Setup. I'm really stymied. How can I get into the BIOS if the keyboard won't work?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Now clear the cmos again and see if that helps.


----------



## Chad Stanford (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Thanks to all who helped me. I replaced the PSU and then had to resolve a damaged boot sector and now all's well.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Abit AV8 board*

Glad you got it going. Enjoy your rig.


----------

